# 8x14 Lathe Moving Question



## GreyShark (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm looking to acquire a Lathemaster/HF 8x14 lathe but I'm a bit concerned about the weight. I see 270lbs shipping weight and 190lbs actual machine weight. I need to be able to safely move and set up this lathe with maybe one helper. Can enough parts be easily removed from this machine to move it around without too much difficulty?


----------



## 65535 (Jul 3, 2009)

The bulk of the weight is in the housing/ways, which accounts for over half of the overall weight. You can drop about 30lbs with the motor off, if you strip the gears out you can drop another 10-20lbs.

With two people you should be able to.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 3, 2009)

> Can enough parts be easily removed from this machine to move it around without too much difficulty?



In a word... No.

But that's too simple. Many of the parts are a pain to remove. But more important, a straight lift of 90 pounds (per person) might be less of a trial than you might think. 200 pounds is light enough that you can throw a rope over a rafter to help.

You can take off the tailstock, that's a no brainer, but will only save you 10 pounds or so. The compound slide will come right off too, and so will the chuck. You might be able to take off the whole saddle assembly, but i'm not sure if that is complicated or not. The rest of the parts don't really fall under the 'easily removed' category.

My 7x12 is around 90 lbs, and I was able to lift it from the floor to to benchtop with no problems. I'm not a big guy.

Daniel


----------



## darkzero (Jul 3, 2009)

Will definitely need one helper for the move. As long as you don't plan on carrying it too far or lifting it too high you will be fine with one helper. 

When I brought my 8x14 home, with only the help of my teenage brother we got it off the truck & into the garage (just barely but our driveway is pretty steep & this was the entire crate).

Again with the help of my little brother we've moved it around numerous of times. Lifting it from off the ground onto my old bench (28in high) was not a problem but getting it onto my new bench (again lifting from off the ground) that's just over 3ft high & clearing the new chip pan was a little bit of a struggle. The time we moved it from my old bench onto the new bench was easier. Absolutely nothing was removed from the lathe during these moves. But we're short little asian people.


----------



## saltytri (Jul 3, 2009)

Got a high school nearby? When my new benchtop lathe came home recently (about 330 lbs), I got three BIG kids from the football team to unload it. They got a quick and easy ten bucks each and I didn't get a dropped lathe or a ruptured disk in my back. :thumbsup:


----------



## GreyShark (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got a 120lbs anvil I can manage ok, but it's shorter and conveniently shaped for carrying. I was looking at the Micro-Mark 7x14 specifically because I would be able to move that easily by myself but that 8x14 seems to have more features I want. It sounds like if I take off the easy stuff and recruit some extra help it won't be too much of a problem but I don't think I'd want to mess with it all by myself.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm laughing - thinking about two of us picking up my 12x36 craftsman


----------



## darkzero (Jul 3, 2009)

KC2IXE said:


> I'm laughing - thinking about two of us picking up my 12x36 craftsman


 
:duh2: You guys must be some big boys! :duck:


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 3, 2009)

> I got three BIG kids from the football team to unload it.


+1

Tell your strong & fit (adult) neighbors you're having a party, have the beer cold when they arrive, have the lathe conveniently nearby ... done deal


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 3, 2009)

darkzero said:


> :duh2: You guys must be some big boys! :duck:



I'm big - but I also used to be in GOOD shape. To bring the 12x36 down the stairs, I just loaded it on a handcart, and lowered it down - heck, I think it's only 250 lbs or so when off it's base.

Taking the 78 lb kurt and box down the stairs was pick it up and toss it on by shoulder


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 3, 2009)

You can remove the motor, gear rail, cross feed(and attached parts), and tailstock pretty easily, and you'll want to have them off for cleaning anyways. This lightens the machine significantly. 
I was able to lift it onto my 32" bench easily with the help of my dad (whose back was thrown out at the time). Of course, I'm easily strong enough to handle the weight, but it's clumsy for one person, no matter how strong you are.


----------



## xl97 (Jul 8, 2009)

you shouldnt have any problems..

Im a little guy.. and me and a buddy moved it ourselves..

we of course opened the crate took out the tool box and extras...

and it was fine.

if you took off the compound rest and the tail stock..it should be even easier..


----------

